
Wozniak Chastises His Apple / Biggest blunder was not sharing its OS - williamle8300
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/ON-TECHNOLOGY-Wozniak-Chastises-His-Apple-3024337.php
======
DerekL
The description of Woz as a “legendary recluse” seemed bizarre, then I noticed
that this article is from 1995.

